# Derelict Villa, The Algarve, Jul15



## The Wombat (Aug 14, 2015)

*Explored this whilst on holiday in Portugal.

In the late 40s in the sun every day (a guaranteed 38c in the shade every day and 28c at night) this made a change from some of the soggy explores back in Blighty.

Despite the wealth in The Algarve, the roadsides are littered with derps, from scorched ruins and decaying villas to abandoned construction projects. 

Unwisely went back to photograph this at night.

Sorry, no history on this one.
*











The unfunctional bathroom





from the roof





kitchen















this half of the building was a bit dangerous






And the night shot I went back for





thanks for looking


----------



## Rubex (Aug 14, 2015)

That last shot is lovely Wombat! Looks like you had fun in The Algarve


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 14, 2015)

Rubex said:


> That last shot is lovely Wombat! Looks like you had fun in The Algarve



Thanks Rubex 
had a great holiday. 
Wasn't really a good idea to go back, but it was worth it


----------



## Rubex (Aug 14, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Wasn't really a good idea to go back, but it was worth it



I definitely agree with you that it was worth it for that shot  Is The Algarve unsafe at night?


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 14, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I definitely agree with you that it was worth it for that shot  Is The Algarve unsafe at night?



Thanks 
Errrm, nah Algarve is fine. Watch your valuables as usual abroad.

As for going into a derelict building, on your own at night with a beer, in a foreign country, when you don't know the local trespass law or speak the local lingo... Probably not the best idea I've had


----------



## degenerate (Aug 15, 2015)

Totally worth it for that last shot, its so good!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 15, 2015)

I liked that wombat and really enjoyed that last shot..


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks guys 
Every night was very clear, so got some good star shots and even the arm of the galaxy.
The Mrs sighed when I packed the tripod in the suitcase


----------



## smiler (Aug 15, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks guys
> Every night was very clear, so got some good star shots and even the arm of the galaxy.
> The Mrs sighed wen I packed the tripod in the suitcase


 And upped your insurance policy,
I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Aug 25, 2015)

Good work there as always sir!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 25, 2015)

*Ma Wan Ghost village, Hong Kong, July 2015.*

Ooops...sorry - double post!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks Smiler and Hughie


----------

